# Early goose



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is anyone going out for opening weekend on September 3rd? Does this usually produce well? Always just waited until it got cold to throw some steel


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Early season is all about scouting...find those first fields that are being cleared by the farmers...#1 corn then wheat, then freshly cut hay...with the right field it can be like taking candy from a baby


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Can someone tell me what the possession limit for early goose season is? I see on the season dates and bag limits that "The possession limit for waterfowl and migratory birds after the second day is three times the daily bag limit." So if my math is correct it is 15 geese? I certainly won't get that many but I just want to be informed.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Early geese is 5 per hunter page 6 in the regs...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Possession is 3x daily limit after the second day.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

So 15 is correct.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

So I can only get 5 all goose season?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

OK thanks, just wanted to know for sure.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Last year I went out about 5 times and got 0 so here is hoping to my first goose! I have a layout blind that has a corn type pattern so I am thinking the best thing to do is try to pick some of the summer hay and put it in the things where the corn stalks can be put on the layout blind. I will be hunting in a cut wheat field that I have been watching them land everyday. Anyone have any advice for concealment in this field for my blind?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

scout the direction that the geese approach the field...maybe you can find a low spot, ditch, weed edge, treeline, anything to give you an advantage to hide in. Sometimes a field next to a wheat field is standing corn? I've killed many geese standing in the field next to the X field.... maybe my camo matches the nearby field better then the X field or the cover is better? Try to wear a matching camo..


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Last year I went out about 5 times and got 0 so here is hoping to my first goose! I have a layout blind that has a corn type pattern so I am thinking the best thing to do is try to pick some of the summer hay and put it in the things where the corn stalks can be put on the layout blind. I will be hunting in a cut wheat field that I have been watching them land everyday. Anyone have any advice for concealment in this field for my blind?


Smear mud on your blind before you grass it or lightly mist it with a flat paint.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, all good suggestions. I wish the corn fields were there this year but right now the farmer switched it all to wheat and soybeans this season. The geese are always landing on a rise that is a good distance from all the treelines. I am going to begin scouting which way they are flying in from this week.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

You can get 5 geese per day, until you have 15 in your possession. At that point you need to eat a few before you can shoot more.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ill be going, been practicing on my call at mosquito and city park where geese hang out. its getting their attention.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Early goose season is very easy. They are not educated to the tricks we pull. Put your blind right in the spot your seeing them hit with the wind at your back. Time the geese exactly when their hitting the field. Set up a dozen geese. Their still in family sized groups. You can brush in your blind with green vegetation. Just a few clucks, honks will work. Don't over do it as tempting as it is. If their talking, you talk. If their silent, be silent. Flagging gets their attention from a distance. Put the flag down once you see that they turn and head your way. Key is to be where the geese are frequenting. Ponds, fields etc. pay attention to what time they arrive and set up before. You don't need a lot of decoys this time of year. Hope this helps.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Kayak1979...
I tried to "start a conversation" with you...unable for some reason????


----------

